# new forest ponies beaulieu sales



## nancytango (26 April 2011)

i am interested to know whether anyone has any experience with ponies from the beaulieu sales, are there many halter broken, what height are most of them, are 14.2+ common, what sort of price do they go for, are there many 3yr olds ?
i am looking to buy one back and break it, compete it a bit and then sell it on, has anyone done this, how long did it take, did you make much money?


----------



## alligator40 (26 April 2011)

this is a good sale to pick up older ponies.

most are halter broken at this sale..in fact there is a pre sale show.

prices were quite low at previous sales and few were unsold

as for backing and making much money...that is entirely upto you..what type of job you do and the type of pony you buy but i will say this, long gone are the days of 100 quid ponies sold on 12 weeks later for 1500....


----------



## BSJAlove (27 April 2011)

agreed with above. (A40 talks sense!)


----------



## Faithkat (27 April 2011)

I have bought and sold at Beaulieu Road and there are all sorts there ranging from pure-bred NFs to Heinz 57s.  The prices recently have been awful.  At the October sale last year I sold a 3.5 year old Forest-bred gelding who will make 14.1hh at least, backed and ridden away in walk and trot (he was ridden in the sales ring to show him off), vaccinated, micro-chipped - a real darling and I got the princely sum of 550 guineas (£577.50) and he was the second highest sale of the day  
Have a look at catalogue for the May sale next week and that will give you an idea.http://www.auctionmarts.com/catalogue/c75997.pdf


----------



## FairyLights (28 April 2011)

Too many ponies,not enough homes,and people are still breeding them...................


----------



## OliveBuffy1129 (16 February 2012)

Does anyone know what Lot 13 reached in the May 2011 sale? a mustang foal...


----------

